# Top End?



## jmeier1981 (Aug 10, 2009)

A buddy of mine has a 02 quest 650 and says it has more than enough bottom end torque but he would like it to have a lil more top end speed. He said it tops out around 55mph any idea what his options are to gain more top end? I remember hearing something awhile back about a overdrive plate for clutches, is this something that might work, or is there any other kind of mod or spring or kit that would imrpove his top end?


----------



## DTX (Mar 24, 2010)

There is a guy who does machine on Arctic Cat and now Can-am clutches to achieve better ratios, but I don't know of anyone doing this on the older models. Have him put a mark on the clutch and see if the belt wears it all off. If not you may be able to make some changes with the weights and get just a little bit more. Does it have any kind of clutch kit in it now? Some of them can cause you to loose some top speed.


----------

